# Help with new installation



## RonH (4 mo ago)

I am replacing an 80% furnace with a 96%. The roof is Spanish Tile so I would like to use the existing 4" vent hole.
Can I couple the 2" PVC to the 4" metal vent pipe or run the PVC through the 4" hole and use flashing?


----------

